# Getting new guitar..anyone know if this one is good?



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

well, i'm thinking of getting a new guitar but i'm not sure if this one is any good. I was wondering if you can give me some opinion on the ones that i chose. If not can you give me some suggestions that are within the budget of $500. Thanks

http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=1201


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I would avoid the Fender. The acoustics have earned a awful reputation for years. 

Personally I would shoot for a used yamaha.. something like this ( not sure if it's that old) 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...RIC-ACOUSTIC-GUITAR-APX-4A-W0QQAdIdZ113355102

Go into L&M and try Cort , Art and Luthier, Godin ..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Get this.... *I have one and they rival the best*......amazing guitars 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ha-FG-460-SA-upgrades-Mint-W0QQAdIdZ113122224


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

the only place close to me is Long and Mcquade. But all they have on the website are mostly fenders that are within my budget and the rest are gibson, larrivee which i cannot afford. also can you tell me why fender earned a awful reputation for acoustics? My friend plays electric guitar and he told me to get a fender or ibanez for an acoustic...so i'm pretty confused..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would trust *shoretyus's * advice .. an old "yammer hammer" is usually a good bet.

Good Luck.

Let us know what you decide on.

Cheers

Dave

BTW..how many various guitars have you tried so far?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

hero182 said:


> My friend plays electric guitar and he told me to get a fender or ibanez for an acoustic...so i'm pretty confused..


That would be because your friend plays electric. Fender & Ibanez are mainly known for having good Electrics, whereas the brand prowess does not necessarily translate to the acoustic guitar.
Although, I'm quite happy with my Ibanez Acoustic.
You can get MUCH MUCH more bang for your buck by avoiding a Fender acoustic.
I'm going to avoid saying "Your first Guitar?!?! Buy This Brand!" and say that it is in your best interest to look elsewhere than Fender Acoustics. The few I've tried have not even came close to Wowing me.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

the L&M site have very limited brand that i can see and i'm not really familiar with guitars so i'm having a really hard time deciding. My other choice was either a yamaha fg700s or fg720s


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

greco said:


> I would trust *shoretyus's * advice .. an old "yammer hammer" is usually a good bet.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


only a couple...and i feel embarrass to try it since i never played. I'm buying my first guitar. sorry didn't mean to double post, was trying to put it on edit


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

hero182 said:


> only a couple...and i feel embarrass to try it since i never played.


No worries, if it's easier for you to try your friends guitars, go for that, and at L&M there's a 30 day no hassle return on nearly anything you buy there, so you could pick it up, try it, and return it if you needed to. Or you could rent.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

do they have a wider range of guitar in store for L&M because they have very little brand to choose from the website. Also, i feel like i'm being watched like a hawk by the salesperson when i try the guitar or is it just me. Anyways , i'm going to do more research tomorrow. Also can you tell me the basic things i would need for my guitar for example: picks, hard case for when i go to a community center for lesson, more strings(can you tell me what strings are better and what size and what is the standard ones?) and tunner? i'm thinking that's about it. If i missed a couple of things that i will need please don't hesitate to correct me. Thanks

shoretyus, thanks for those recommendation but...it's too far to me to go there to get the guitar from the ads...I appreciate it though. Thanks


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

If you're being watched excessively by a salesman, take off your coat, make sure you don't have any metal buttons, necklaces or bracelets on, and pull your shirt over your belt buckle. If you didn't have to take any of those steps, shop somewhere else.

Stay away from the Fender acoustics. They're no deal at all. The money you're paying for a lam-top Fender will get you a solid-top Art & Lutherie, with electronics. Anything by Godin -- Art & Lutherie, Norman, Simon & Patrick, or Seagull -- would be my suggestion. They use a much thinner finish than you'll find on any other mass-produced acoustic, which gives them a much more natural tone.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> I would trust *shoretyus's * advice .. an old "yammer hammer" is usually a good bet.


These are stunning guitars equal to any Martin D28 I have played. *Period* ..Somebody grab this one. The one I bought was the first guitar I wanted to buy in 20 yrs. No need to upgrade to a better guitar with this ..ever...


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Hero182.

Why not ask the salesperson to test a few for you & stand opposite him and listen. If it's not your taste, just thank him for his service. If it's what you wanted, ask if you can take over and try the feel of it. Better still, bring along an experience player or buyer if you think thats too much for asking.:smile:

Lemme get back to another forum & see if I can search what I'd written there a year ago about how to select an acoustic guitar.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have done some more research and found a few more models i like from Art & Lutherie and Norman. But it's very hard to find the approximate price for them so that I know what I should be paying for it. How do you find the price or know the range of the price of certain guitars? Also would it help if i brought my friend along with me to tried to play the guitar even though he plays electric? Thanks


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't judge the guitar's playability entirely from the factory "set-up". A proper set-up can take an un-playable guitar and make it play like butter. Too many beginners buy a guitar by the way it feels under the fingers. 'Best to negotiate a "proper" set-up with the purchase price of the guitar. It really doesn't cost the store much to give in to make the sale. Even very expensive guitars require a "set-up" before leaving the shop to make them play their best. 

Actually, I believe a well set-up $500 guitar should be able to play as well as a $10,000 guitar (OK, I exaggerate, but only a little) 

Bringing you buddy along, might be fun, and I'm sure he has some worthwhile advice, but an acoustic guitar is almost a different instrument from an electric. The approach and techniques are dissimilar.

Oh, yeah. Fender Acoustics - NOT. Godin guitars YES

Above all, remember, This is only your first (or second?) guitar. (I have owned over 100 guitars.) Don't agonize too much over it. As long as you can make music and it fills you with enthusiasm and makes you want to play for a few years (till the next guitar.) then you made the right decision.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry, what do you mean factory and proper "set-up"


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hero182 said:


> do they have a wider range of guitar in store for L&M because they have very little brand to choose from the website. Also, i feel like i'm being watched like a hawk by the salesperson when i try the guitar or is it just me. Anyways , i'm going to do more research tomorrow. Also can you tell me the basic things i would need for my guitar for example: picks, hard case for when i go to a community center for lesson, more strings(can you tell me what strings are better and what size and what is the standard ones?) and tunner? i'm thinking that's about it. If i missed a couple of things that i will need please don't hesitate to correct me. Thanks
> 
> shoretyus, thanks for those recommendation but...it's too far to me to go there to get the guitar from the ads...I appreciate it though. Thanks


If you live in Mrakham, travel to Newmarket to the Arts. they have a HUGE selection of acoustics, many in your price range. They have the entire Norman, Seagull, Art and Lutheir line I believe Canadian made at that. it's well worth the trip....

http://www.theartsmusicstore.com/


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

hero182 said:


> sorry, what do you mean factory and proper "set-up"


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=how+to+setup+an+acoustic+guitar&aq=f

Take the A&L cedar top dreadnoughts, no electronics, no cut-away.


----------



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

*Accessories*



hero182 said:


> do they have a wider range of guitar in store for L&M because they have very little brand to choose from the website. Also, i feel like i'm being watched like a hawk by the salesperson when i try the guitar or is it just me. Anyways , i'm going to do more research tomorrow. Also can you tell me the basic things i would need for my guitar for example: picks, hard case for when i go to a community center for lesson, more strings(can you tell me what strings are better and what size and what is the standard ones?) and tunner? i'm thinking that's about it. If i missed a couple of things that i will need please don't hesitate to correct me. Thanks
> 
> shoretyus, thanks for those recommendation but...it's too far to me to go there to get the guitar from the ads...I appreciate it though. Thanks


I found a guitar stand, music stand and stool were invaluable to me. Having the guitar out of the case ready to play will increase your practise time. 10 minutes here and there if everything is setup and ready to go - goes a long way. Pulling out a case, taking the guitar out, setting up your learning material makes 10 minutes sponaneous practice session impracticle. Besides, I always thought it looked cool to have a guitar on a stand on display.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

hero182 said:


> sorry, what do you mean factory and proper "set-up"


Guitars are generally not setup well when they leave the factory, especially at the lower pricepoints (this is one of the ways they lower the costs). After you buy any guitar, it's a good idea to have a profesional setup done. L&M will usually include a setup with the purchase of any guitar, so be sure to ask them about it. This setup will include things like setting the action (height of the strings off the fretboard), intonation, making trussrod adjustments, and possibly even doing some light fretwork. The end result is a guitar that's much easier/more enjoyable to play.

I'll agree with what the others have said, any of the Godin line (A&L, Seagul, Norman etc..) will be great buys for the money. The L&M near you should stock many of these brands and plenty of others in your price range that aren't on the site. Take your friend with you if you can, and have him play them all for you. Take his input on playability, and use your own judgement on the tone. Then grab whichever one talks to you the loudest. Worst case, you can always return it within 30 days for something else.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestion. I guess I will have to go into L&M and see their guitar before I buy. Atleast it will give me more experience in purchasing guitar.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

i got my first guitar it's a yamaha 720s but it's the only one they have there and it's a floor model...and i notice a few scratches...should i return it and go to another L&M to get it?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Get this.... *I have one and they rival the best*......amazing guitars
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ha-FG-460-SA-upgrades-Mint-W0QQAdIdZ113122224


the yamaha archives say these were made between 1989 and 1995, solid top laminated back and sides.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

hero182 said:


> i got my first guitar it's a yamaha 720s but it's the only one they have there and it's a floor model...and i notice a few scratches...should i return it and go to another L&M to get it?


speaking strictly for myself, scratchs don`t bother me `cause I`m gonna end up putting some in anyways no matter how hard I try not to and if they come pre-dinged it just hurts less. You should see some of my old yamahas...they are scarred, scratched, dinged, dented and well played...and thats how I like em. 
There are millions of those FG-720s around, they`ll never be collector`s items so I wouldn`t worry about it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> speaking strictly for myself, scratchs don`t bother me `cause I`m gonna end up putting some in anyways no matter how hard I try not to and if they come pre-dinged it just hurts less. You should see some of my old yamahas...they are scarred, scratched, dinged, dented and well played...and thats how I like em.
> There are millions of those FG-720s around, they`ll never be collector`s items so I wouldn`t worry about it.


"scars are souveniers you never lose" There's something to be said for an old beat up guitar... Look at Willie Nelsons or some that you See Neil Young With. Man, if they could talk!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> the yamaha archives say these were made between 1989 and 1995, solid top laminated back and sides.


Don't totally remember but Yamaha Canada dated mine at 87. I also know of another one locally that was bought new in 87'. I just took a real good look at the sides and back and I can't tell if it's laminated or not. It's rosewood inside and out. 

It's a great guitar.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

type in the model number in lower case letters and don`t use hyphens. Also...youse could get the books I have, the Japan Vintage series...8 on the electrics and 3 for acoustics...great sourses for info on old MIJs, `course they`re in Japanese. Published by Shinko Music.

http://www.yamaha.com/apps/guitararchives/guitarchive2.asp


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the info I have access to says that model was introduced in May 1985 and retailed for 40,ooo yen. Solid wood models generally sold for more than that.
like Jack Palance used to say...believe it...or not...

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/item/archive/archive_itemlist.php?page=3&schcat_no=767

translation of their info using software...

Trunk type western

Length 636 of bowstring

Face veneer [supuru-su] single board

Scaleboard [parisandoru]

Shroud [parisandoru]

Pole NATO

Fingerplate [parisandoru]

[Parisandoru] of horse in the under


----------



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

hero182 said:


> i got my first guitar it's a yamaha 720s but it's the only one they have there and it's a floor model...and i notice a few scratches...should i return it and go to another L&M to get it?


If you're not happy with it, definitely return it. L&M can get you a brand new one in two ways - either they'll transfer one from another store or they can order one from the factory. 

The L&M that I go to was so kind and helpful when I went to buy my guitar. Don't be scared! They didn't have the model I was looking for in stock and none of the stores close by had any either, so mine came from the factory. I got to watch it being "born" out of the box! :smile: It was a nice moment!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If you got a discount for it being a floor model, and there aren't any structural problems, I wouldn't worry about it. I gladly buy 'scratch and dent' items if it's nothing that affects the playability. A discount is a discount. And as others have said, guitars are going to get a bit banged up eventually anyway.


----------

